# غير حياتك بعشر دقائق



## سيد مصطفى سيد (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

اصدقائى
فى المنتدى 

لكل من لايعرف عن شركة 
المستقبل شركة AGLOCO
اليكم هذا الشرح لكل شىء عن شركة AGLOCO عشر دقائق فقط سوف تستغرقهم فى
قراءة هذه السطور.
مين يعلم الغيب ممكن العشر دقائق دول يغيروا مسار حياتك 
كلها؛ ركز معايا واذا مافهمت الموضوع اقره تانى وتالت زى ماقلتلك قبل كده الموضوع 
ده ممكن يغير طريق حياتك باكلمها فركز معايا 3000 دولار فى الشهر مش شوية
وقابلين للزيادة
كمان وربنا يهديك الى مافيه الخير يلا ندخل لموضوعنا فات دقيقة من العشر دقائق. 



هل سمعت عن صفقة استحواذ جوجل على يوتيوب؟ 
تلك الصفقة التي بلغت 1.65 بليون دولار وتناقلتها جميع وسائل الإعلام المختلفة
لمن لا يعرف يوتيوب فهو موقع إلكتروني يتيح لأعضائه رفع ملفات فيديو من
كمبيوتراتهم الشخصية للانترنت ، يشاركوا بها أصدقائهم وبقية أعضاء الموقع 
، أنشء الموقع في شهر فبراير من عام 2005 وشهد تنامياً ونجاحاً منقطع
النظير،حيث كان لأعضاء الموقع الدور الأكبر في إشهاره و إنجاحه ، تلك
الجهود التي صبت في جيوب أصحاب الموقع ملايين الدولارات و لم ينل أعضاء 
الموقع منها شيئاً 
أثنى مؤسس شركة مايكروسوفت Bill Gates و مؤسس شركة يوتيوب YouTube تشاد
هيرلي على فكرة AGLOCO وقالا أن هذه الفكرة هي البوابة لمستقبل الإنترنت
يجب أن نعمل ونعمل و نعمل لكي نزيد حجم شبكاتنا لكي نكون الرواد في هذا المجال 
هل تعلمون أن Google اشترت YouTube ب 1,65 بليون دولار بسبب عدد
المشتركين ولم يأخذ المشتركون شيئا منها؟
مع AGLOCO نحن المالكون .
الشركه تعرض عليك المساهمه فى انشائها مقابل الحصول على اسهم مليكه . لو
أنه عرض عليك ، المشاركة في إنشاء هذا الموقع في بداية نشأته ، مقابل أن 
تكون لك حصة فيه ونسبة من أرباحه ، هل كنت لترفض ؟؟
تخيل لو أنك كنت تملك نسبة 1 من 1000000 فقط من ذلك الموقع وليس 1% ،
لكانت حصتك من تلك الصفقة تبلغ 1600000 دولار
طريقة الاشتراك
التفاصيل هامة جداااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا 
اتفق بيل جيتث صاحب شركة مايكروسوفت مع شركه جوجل وايضا بدعم من يوتيوب
على فكره اجلوكو وقالوا انها البوابه الى المستقبل واجلوكو هو موقع يعطى
لاعضائه مبلغ من المال مقابل استخدام الانترنت
طبعا انت الان بتقول لماذا تدفع هذه الشركه هذه المبالغ لاعضائها ؟ 
الاجابه على السؤال هى ان الشركه تريد جمع اكبر عدد من الاعضاء ومستخدمى
الانترنت لكى تقوم شركات التسويق العالميه وشركات البيع بالتجزئه عرض
اعلانات منتجاتهم فى اجلوكو والذى سوف يعود على الشركه بالكثير من المال
واتفق بيل جبيث وشركه جوجل على توزيع 90% من ارباح الشركه على اعضائها 
بالاضافة ان الهدف الرئيسى من الحصول على مبلغ شهرى هو تعويض مستخدم
الانترنت عن المبالغ التى ينفقها مقابل استخدام الانترنت (يعنى الشركة
بتقول لك استخدم الانترنت و انا سوف ادفع مقابل استخدامك للانترنت)

طبعا انت الان تقول ان المبلغ الممكن الحصول عليه قليل جدا ؟
الاجابه على السؤال هو ان الشركات التى تقوم بتسويق منتجاتها فى اجلوكو
هى شركات عالميه تدفع الملاين بل المليارات لتسويق منتجاتها .

طبعا انت الان تقول هو ممكن كام يكسب العضو فى اجلوكو ؟ 
نتائج احصائيات الشركه تقول انه تم تحديد عدد المشتركين وهو حوالى مليون
مشترك ويصل ربح الاعضاء غير الناشطين الذين يتواجدون على الانترنت وقت
قصير جداا من 5 دولار الى 15 دولار شهريا بالاضافه الى 150 دولار اسهم
ملكيه وتحصل على فائده سنويه على هذه الاسهم وهذه الاسهم سوف تعرض فى 
بورصة لندن فى المستقبل القريب
طبعا انت بتقول طيب ممكن يكسب العضو النشيط كام ؟
الاجابه هو حسب جهد هذا العضو بمعنى لكى تكون عضو نشيط تقوم بدعوه ناس
للتسجيل عن طريقك فى اجلوكو
طبعا انت بتقول الشركه كيف تعرف ان هذا العضو قام بالتسجيل عن طريقى ؟ 
عند التسجل فى موقع الشركه والتسجيل مجاناا تعطيك الشركه لينك اسمه
ريفريل لينك وهذا اللينك هو خاص بك تعطية لاصحابك وتجعلهم يسجلون عن
طريقك .
طبعا انت بتقول كام ممكن اكسب من دعوه صديق للتسجيل عن طريقى ؟
تحصل على 30 دولار اسهم ملكيه على كل عضو يسجل عن طريقك 
و تحصل على نسبه من ارباح هذا العضو الشهرية وهى حوالى 3% 4% 5%
طبعا انت بتقول هذه النسبه قليلة جدا ؟
الاجابه هى فى الحقيقه نسبه كبيره جداا وسوف اعطيك مثل
بافتراض انك قمت بدعوة 200 عضو جميعهم اعضاء غير ناشطين ارباحهم الشهريه 
10 دولار ونحصل على نسبه 4% من ارباحهم الشهرية
سوف تزيد ارباحك الشهرية 800 دولار

طبعا انت بتقول انا لا استطيع دعوة 200 عضو ؟
الاجابه نعم تستطيع وليس بمجهود كبير سوف اقول لك كيف نقوم بدعوتهم
قم بعمل بحث فى جوجل ب دليل المنتديات و ادخل على دليل المنتديات وقم 
بالتسجيل فى المنتدى الذى تريد طرح الموضوع به وليكن هنا فى قسم الشركات
الربحية المجانية فى منتدى برامج نت
وبعد التسجيل قم بكتابه الموضوع وعرضه فى المنتدى باللينك الخاص بك
ريفريل لينك وسوف تحصل على 200 عضو فى اقل من اسبوعين بكل بساطة 
طبعا انت بتقول ازى اعلانات الشركات هذه سوف تصل لى ؟
الاجابه هى ان شركة اجلوكو اصدرت برنامج فيوبار تقوم بتحميلة وتثبيته على
جهازك وهذا البرنامج يقوم بعرض منتجات الشركات
وبعد الانتهاء من تنصيب البرنامج يطلب من البرنامج ادخال بيانات دخولك 
وهى التى سوف اشرحها اذا عجبك الموضوع
ويبداء عمل البرنامج ويقوم بعرض منتجات الشركات وتحصل على سهم واحد على
كل ساعه تقوم بفتح البرنامج فيها بالاضافة الى مبلغ من المال تحصل عليه
بصفة شهريه
طبعا انت بتسال هو انا لازم افتح الاعلانات الذى تظهر فى برنامج الفيوبار ؟ 
الاجابة لا وانت لك الحرية فى فتح هذه الاعلانات وهذا لا يؤثر على دخلك الشهرى
ملحوظة هامه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
واذا لم تقم بتحميل البرنامج سوف تقوم الشركه بالغاء حسابك .
كل ما عليك فعلة هو الاشتراك فى الشركة وتحميل الفيوبار . 
* بكدا اكون انتهيت من الموضوع قبل الدخول فى الشرح بس لسه حاجة واحدة
عشان تتاكد ان الموضوع مش خداع او نفاق انظر بعينك .


فات دلوقتى تسع دقائق بس خلى بالك لسه دقيقة لك عندى الدقيقة تقدر تاخد 
فيها القرار انك تكمل معانا او يكون الموضوع مش على مزاجك انتا وراحتك
لكن مااظنش بعد ده كله ولسه حد عنده شك............
الشرح
شرح الاشتراك فى شركة AGLOCO
اضغط على هذا اللينك 

http://www.agloco.com/r/BBGQ2923 

ملحوظة الموقع علية ضغط شديد جداا جداا لذلك حاول فتح الموقع للتسجيل مرة
اخرى اذا لم يفتح
املا البيانات عادي
3_بعد الذهاب إلى الإيميل الذي أرسل إليك من أغلوكو، ستكتشف أنهم أرسلوا 
لك باسوورد خاصا بك ورابطا
تنقر عليه لتأكيد عضويتك ..
4_بعد إتمام هذه العمليات سوف تصل اليك رسالة جديدة من أغلوكو فيها رقمك
الجديد فى الشركة والباسورد
5_الن يمكنك الدخول فى الشركة
6_تفضل أدخل إلى حسابك الرابح الناجح إن شاء الله. 
*بكدا اقدر اقولك الف مبروك للاشتراك فى كبرى شركات الربح العالمية .
دلوقتى انتا خلصت الاشتراك وفتحت حسابك كله تمام لسه حاجة واحدة كيفية
تحميل الفيوبار واستخدامه وحصد الاموال

الفيوبار
ما هو برنامج الفيوبار ؟ 
الفيوبار هو برنامج صغير الحجم ، عند تشغيله يظهر في أسفل شاشة الكمبيوتر
وهو مثل التول بار الذي تقدمه العديد من الشركات مثل جوجل و ياهو و
غيرها، هذا البرنامج يتابع المواقع التي تزورها على الانترنت ومن ثم يظهر
لك إعلانات تتوافق مع ميولك ، أي إعلانات لمواقع تشابه المواقع التي تهتم 
بها
و تزورها دائماً ، أصحاب هذه الإعلانات يدفعون لأجلوكو مقابل عرض
إعلاناتهم ومن ثم تقوم أجلوكو بتوزيع هذه الأرباح على أعضائها وليس
مطلوباً منك كعضو أن تزور مواقع أصحاب تلك الإعلانات ، إلا إذا كنت
راغباً في ذلك من نفسك وهذا البرنامج ليس مثل برامج التجسس التي تثبت في 
جهازك و أنت لا تدري وإنما هو برنامج تقوم بتشغيله وإيقافه بنفسك وتستطيع
إزالته بكل سهولة إذا أردت ذلك ، في الوقت الحالي حددت أجلوكو خمس ساعات
كحد أقصى في الشهر لكل عضو لمشاهدة الفيوبار ويحصل العضو على سهم واحد عن 
كل ساعة مشاهدة يقوم بها بنفسه و كذلك ربع سهم عن كل ساعة مشاهدة يقوم
بها عضو في فريقه.
تحميل الفيوبار
1_ادخل لحسابك للدخول اضغط هنا

2_ اضغط على Alternate Download وبعدها Accept

3_بعد تحميل الفيوبار شغله على جهاز وافتحه

*بكدا نكون انتهينا من شرح كل شى عن الشركة احب اذكر فى النهاية ببعض الملاحظات :-
_انت مطالب باستخدام الفيوبار خمس ساعات فقط فى الشهر
_اذا الموضوع عجبك ابعت رابط الموضوع لاصدقائك حتى تعم المصلحة العامة على الكل 
_لو عاوز تستفسر عن اى شى ممكن تكتب رد تحت هذا الموضوع وانا جاهز للرد
على اى استفسار او تراسلنى على اميلى
_فى النهاية اتمنى ان يكون الشرح عجبكم واتمنى ايضا ان ترسل هذه الموضوع لكل اصحابك

ملحوظه صغيره : لو انت مش عايز تستفيد منها ماديا ممكن تمررها و تستفيد 
دعوه غيره بانّك دليتو علي طريقها


----------



## منار محمد (17 أغسطس 2007)

ماشى انا معاكوا 
بس عمليه التسجيل مش عايزه تكمل 
اعمل ايه


----------



## منار محمد (17 أغسطس 2007)

خلاص انا كملت عمليه التسجيل وصلنى اللينك الخاص بيا 
اعمل ايه بعد كده 
يا ريت توضح اكتر
يعنى انا لحد دلوقتى خايفه اصطب الفيوبار على الجهاز عندى


----------



## saud111 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على المجهود


----------



## ziad752002 (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندسة نورا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكر على الموضوع هل هي عملية مضمونة هل يوجد من اعضاء المنتدى من جربها


----------



## blackjack11 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

هل اللينك الي انت بعته للتسجيل عن طريقك؟
يعني انت حتكون الك نسبة مني


----------



## brahimcherif (11 سبتمبر 2007)

ما هو حكم مثل هذا الربح من المال ?
لا بد ان نسال اولي العلم و نجتهد في تقوئ الله .
لا تنسوا اننا سنسال عن اموالنا من اين اكتسبناها و فيما انفقناها يوم القيامة.

رمضان مبارك


----------



## masafi5 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

كيف الواحد يحصل علي الفلوس كل شهر وايش اهمية الفيوبار


----------



## ايبلا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## صالح منير (6 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اتميت التسجيل ونزلت الفيوبار ولكن جيت افتحه يطلب منى و كمان my password my account


----------



## bradoine (6 أكتوبر 2007)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## brahimcherif (6 أكتوبر 2007)

صالح منير قال:


> انا اتميت التسجيل ونزلت الفيوبار ولكن جيت افتحه يطلب منى و كمان my password my account




صدق الله العظيم 

وَتُحِبُّونَ الْمَالَ حُبًّا جَمًّا

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ الْخَائِضِينَ 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا 

الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يا اخواني اتقوا الله.
ما بالكم, هل عميت ابصاركم.

:86:


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## فاتح روما (21 أكتوبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
كنت أتمنى ألا يدخل هذا الموضوع السيى فى منتدانا الجميل 
أتقوا الله فى إخوانكم


----------



## سامي السلامي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااخوان حبيت اوضح نقطة مهمة جداً جداً
هذا الموضوع تقريباً صحيح..... ليش تقريباً؟
لان الصحيح فيه ان الشركات هي المستفيد الوحيد من هذي الاعلانات اما بالنسبة للذين يروجون لها مثل بعض الاخوان الذين اشتركوا فيها فأنا اتحدى اي واحد اخذ مقابل من هي الشركات.
والنقطة الثانية اللي حبيت اوضحها لكم أن هذا الموضوع موجود في منتديات اخرى كثير عريبة وبدأ في الانتشار خلال الشهور الماضية وهذا يدل على جهل الاخوة المسلمين العرب للأسف.
وياريت يا أخوان تنظروا لهذا الموضوع نظرة واقعية ولايغركم اغراءات الكلام.
الكلام يطول في هذا الموضوع وأكتفي الى هنا.
تحياتي....
اخوكم م.سامي السلامي


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## demonarundo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

تحزير , ده كله نصب فى نصب وفى ميت واحد كتبين نفس الموصوع ده بالنص فى جميع المنتديات


----------



## باسم عمارة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هو انتوا عارفين بتتكلموا مع مين او مين دول وايه اللى انتوا بتعملوه ده
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## رائد رفعت (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى بس لازم نعرف راى الدين اولا


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى من مصر


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

انا بشكر الاخ الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

الموقع محجوب عنا شو الحل


----------



## اراس الكردي (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اود ان الفت نظر الاخوة و الاخوات الى وجوب الحذر من مثل هذه المواقع
فلا تبادرو بالاشتراك بها لمجرد انهم سيشركون الاعضاء في نسبة من الارباح

فالاعلانات التي ستعرض على هذا الموقع و التي تستحصل منها على الارباح تتضمن

الخمور
اللحوم المحرمة "لحم الخنزير"
السجائر
الشركات الصهيونية

اي ان المشترك سيستحصل على نسبة من فوائد الخمور ولحم الخنزير والسجائر والشركات الصهيونية
ويدعمها في المقابل
بالاضافة الى مسئلة الفوائد السنوية " يعني بالمعنى الصحيح الربا "
لذا وددت ان انبه الاخوة الاعضاء و الاخ صاحب الموضوع الى هذا الامر​


----------



## ehab_hassan (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا"
احب اقول إنى اشتركت فى مثل هذه المواقع ولم يكن هناك اى عائد من اى نوع.
وإذا كان الموضوع صحيح لماذا لم يكتب الاخ الكريم طريقة الدفع مثلا" كما إن هذة المواقع قد تعرض بع الصور و المواقع الإباحية؟؟؟؟ ولكم التحية
:58:
:73:


----------



## bagdadyma (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن ما هو الحكم الشرعي و ما مدى مصداقية هذه العملية؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------

